# Saying goodbye to my skiff; Beavertail Strike



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

Just put notice up on the classified board. Email if interested. Boat is in Clear Lake. 
Thanks!
RW


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That's a nice skiff and a good price. It should sell quickly.


----------



## Efi27122cool (Sep 17, 2016)

I assume the one sold. Let me know therapies. Thanks


----------



## redsonthefly (Oct 17, 2016)

hang in there OP


----------

